# Disappointed with Modbargains.com



## Esteves (Sep 29, 2002)

Disappointed with Modbargains.com

Okay, I need to vent. I'm thoroughly disappointed with my experience ordering from www.modbargains.com

01-22-08 - I placed an order with www.modbargains.com

01-23-08 - Received an email that there was something wrong with my order. My fault, incorrect three digit code for the credit card. Not a problem, I provide it.

01-26-08 - Received an email that my credit card was charged and my order is being processed. I should be receiving an email for my tracking numbers.

01-31-08 - I phone modbargains.com and ask why I have not received my tracking numbers and where my order was shipped. The order was supposedly processed on 01-26-08, yet no action on my order. Customer service rep acknowledges no tracking number and gets my phone number and will call me back. She will track down manufacturers and ask why items have no shipped. I do not receive a phone call from customer service rep.

02-02-08 - Sent an email to modbargains.com asking again why my order has not been shipped. I mention in the email that I spoke to a customer service rep, but that person did not return my phone call. Email was sent at 7:30am.

02-02-08 - I receive an email 4 hours later (11:30am according to time stamp) that my order was indeed shipped on 01-31-08, but the tracking numbers were never emailed to me. I find amusing that it was shipped on 01-31-08, the day I called asking why my order was not shipped. I can only assume that my calling prompted modbargains.com to ship my order and if I had not called, it may not have shipped, but this is just conjecture. I receive a separate email with my tracking numbers (2 shipments) that same day.

02-06-08 - I received the order and notice that an item is missing. I send an email stating that there is a missing item in my order.

02-06-08 - I receive an email an hour later stating the tracking number that the item was associated to and that the tracking number states the item was delivered. Modbargains.com asks in their email "Was that part not in the package?"

02-06-08 - I respond to modbargains.com email that the ordered part was not in the package. I do not receive any response email.

02-09-08 - I send an email to modbargains.com stating again that my order is incomplete. Also, I also state in my email that the bonnet stripes I ordered are the incorrect size, the incorrect item number and I was also overcharged. I was charged for rear bonnet stripes ($41.50), but my order clearly shows the part number for front bonnet stripes (should be $31.50), but the charged amount is $41.50. I can only guess that they must have shipped me bonnet stripes for the hatch portion based on the charged amount. I ask modbargains .com to rectify the matter by

1. Correct the error in billing and credit me $10.00 for the overcharge for Item #bmw-mini-ext003.
2. Overnight Item #bmw-mini-ext003 at no charge to my address. Please use a circular shipping container to ship this item. The incorrect bonnet stripes that were shipped were placed in a square box and thoroughly creased as can be seen in the pictures attached.
3. Overnight Item #bmw-mini-ext006 at no charge to my address.

It's obviously late on Saturday and they are close, but I hope modbargains.com fixes this problem.

I'm thoroughly disappointed with my experience with this company. I'm sure plenty of folks have had good experience, but I believe I've given modbargains.com enough time to correct the situation in a timely manner.

I've attached pictures of the incorrect bonnet stripes they sent (which I also sent to them in the email I sent today).

Pictures here: http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12058806&postcount=1


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi, one vent is fine, but cross posting is usually a :nono:

mmk?


----------



## Esteves (Sep 29, 2002)

You're right. I just got carried away and I rarely cross post.

I'm not a frequent violator of this unsaid rule, but I'll let the moderators decide what to do.


----------



## Esteves (Sep 29, 2002)

I've been asked by modbargains.com to discontinue this thread until the matter is resolved.

*Moderators, please delete this thread, lock down thread or whatever action you feel is appropriate.*

Once the matter is resolved, I will re-post my experience and everyone can decide for themselves how they wish to approach the matter.

In the mean time, I will continue documenting the chronology of events as they occur until the matter comes to a conclusion.

*EVERYONE* - Until the matter is resolved, please discontinue posting/responding to this thread until moderators have had time to discontinue the thread. I appreciate all responses to this thread, both support, criticisms of myself and/or modbargains.com, opinions, etc.


----------

